# Livebox Play, disque dur externe et Time Machine



## Difock788 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon premier Mac le 26 décembre, j'ai déménagé le 27 décembre et depuis le 31, j'ai la fibre par Orange avec la nouvelle livebox play.

J'ai connecté à la livebox un disque dur externe de 500go que je souhaiterais utiliser pour la sauvegarde Time Machine mais impossible de repérer le disque dur. Alors existe-t'il une solution pour utiliser cette fonction sur un disque dur connecté à la livebox?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

Petite question : ton DD est branché à la Livebox ou au décodeur ??


----------



## Difock788 (5 Janvier 2014)

Il est connecté à la livebox et non au décodeur TV.

En fait, pour l'instant j'utilise un disque dur portable USB pour Time Machine mais j'aimerais bien que ça soit automatisé et en réseau d'où ma question. Si la Livebox n'est pas capable de le faire, alors comment faire sans que ça coute une fortune?


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2014)

Je pense que si ton disque est auto-alimenté (via Usb), ça ne marchera pas.

Perso, j'ai mis un DD de bureau branché à la LB, je le voyais bien et je pouvais m'en servir sans problème.


----------



## Difock788 (5 Janvier 2014)

C'est pas un DD auto-alimenté mais un disque dur de bureau comme toi. Je le vois bien dans le finder dans la partie soit dans Partagés>Livebox>SEAGATE, soit dans Appareils>Macbook Pro>SEAGATE. Je peux y ajouter des fichier, etc, mais impossible d'utiliser Time Machine avec. Il est formaté en MS DOS (FAT) car il n'est pas reconnu par la livebox autrement.


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2014)

Difock788 a dit:


> Il est formaté en MS DOS (FAT)



Il est là ton problème !! un disque TM doit être formaté en Mac OS Étendu (Journalisé) pour fonctionner.

Time Machine


----------



## Difock788 (5 Janvier 2014)

En fait, ce matin je l'ai mis en journalisé mais il n'était pas non plus disponible pour time machine et a été reconnu par la livebox, puis j'ai reformaté en MS DOS et encore une fois en journalisé et la livebox ne reconnait plus le DD...


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2014)

Pour TM sur ton DD , tu n'auras pas le choix c'est Mac OS Étendu (Journalisé). 
Tu peux tenter l'ext4 (sur mon NAS, mes sauvegardes TM sont en ext4)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (5 Janvier 2014)

TM reformate la partition avant de débuter sa première sauvegarde : tu m'apprends que sur certains NAS, le format peut être autre chose que du HFS+ journalisé.

Certaines Freebox se targuent d'être compatibles avec Time Machine : je n'en ai pas entendu parler pour la Livebox.


----------



## aurique (5 Janvier 2014)

Je t'avoue, François, que moi aussi j'ai été étonné mais ça marche en ext4 sur mon Synology. 

Autrement, à ma connaissance, sans HFS+ journalisé, point de salut.


----------



## Difock788 (6 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour vos réponses, la livebox étant incapable de reconnaître un disque dur formaté en HFS+, j'abandonne l'idée et vais donc devoir investir.

Qu'elle serait la meilleure solution pour avoir un espace de stockage à distance sur lequel je puisse d'une part faire la sauvegarde time machine de 2 postes (soit 1To environ) et d'autre part m'en servir comme d'un disque dur multimédia pour pouvoir y placer mes vidéos et photo en réseau et y accéder depuis ma TV avec le décodeur livebox play (mon écran étant ancien, je ne dispose ni de DLNA, ni de port USB). J'avoue m'y perdre un peu dans toutes les solutions de stockage disponible...


----------



## aurique (6 Janvier 2014)

Perso, j'ai investi dans un NAS Synology qui permet tout ça (et beaucoup d'autres choses).

Copier/Coller d'une réponse que j'ai faite sur un autre Post :

"....
J'avais un peu les mêmes besoins que toi au depart, j'ai donc pris un Synology DS213 plus cher mais j'en suis ravi : 

- Time Machine pour nos 3 machines (2 MBA et un Imac) 
- Disques réseau pour tout le monde
- Serveur Video avec XBMC sur nos 2 Tv (avec un RasberyPi et un Apple TV 2)

Mais en plus, on a :
- Un cloud Perso avec CloudStation (nos dossiers synchronisés) 
- Accesible depuis l'extérieur ( plus de problème de fichiers oubliés)
- Un site Photo perso avec Photo Sation en 2-3 clics 
- Toutes nos bliblios sont centralisées en un seul endroit (iTunes, iPhoto..) 
- Une donwload station (même à distance)

Je suis en train de mettre en place un serveur RSS (avec TinyRSS) qui va remplacer le défunt Google Reader.

Et, tu peux encore en faire plus si tu veux : serveur Mail, DHCP serveur, héberger un blog .... "


----------



## Difock788 (6 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse mais pour le coup, ce Synology s'apparentrait à de la sur qualité. Je n'utiliserais pas la moitié de ses fonctions (je ne les comprends même pas d'ailleurs). Tout ce que je veux, c'est un disque dur sur lequel je puisse faire cohabiter Time Machine (1To) et mes films et photo. Pour les fichiers à distance, j'utilise le cloud d'Orange, Dropbox, Skydrive et le cloud de ma boite sur mon téléphone. En somme, Synology en fait 2 à 3 fois plus que mon besoin réel et dépenser 400&#8364; minimum pour ça, c'est beaucoup trop. 

Est-ce qu'un disque dur WD My Cloud 3To (ou équivalent) ne serait pas suffisant? Pour avoir TM et des données vidéos/photos, est-il nécessaire d'avoir 2 disques durs ou alors 1 seul partitionné est suffisant?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (6 Janvier 2014)

Difock788 a dit:


> Pour avoir TM et des données vidéos/photos, est-il nécessaire d'avoir 2 disques durs ou alors 1 seul partitionné est suffisant?


Il est conseillé de ne pas utiliser le port affecté à Time Machine pour un autre accès gourmand en ressources : clone, vidéo-photo.
Donc plutôt deux disques avec deux voies différentes.

Un disque filaire pour la vidéo (le débit sera meilleur qu'en wi-fi), et une borne Airport Extreme pour TM, par exemple.


----------



## Difock788 (6 Janvier 2014)

Un disque filaire connecté à la livebox ou au MBP? Parce que je cherche justement à me passer de tout mes fils et pas avoir à en connecter davantage sur mon MBP. Et la borne Airport Extreme est simplement hors de prix pour ce qu'elle propose de faire.

De plus, il me semble que Time Machine fonctionne uniquement la nuit (entre 2h et 5h) donc jamais quand on utilisera la vidéo. Je pense donc tester dans un premier temps avec un disque dur type WD My cloud qui au pire me servira de disque dur multimédia.


----------



## Difock788 (4 Mai 2014)

Nous voilà 5 mois après et toujours sans solution. Mon amie s'étant fait voler son MBA le mois dernier et sans sauvegarde (heureusement qu'il n'y avait rien de très important dessus), l'assurance nous ayant remboursé le prix d'achat du MBA (qui avait 15 mois tout de même), nous avons pris la décision d'acheter un rMBP avec les mêmes spécifications que son MBA (256go SSD, 8go de Ram et core i5), avec la réduction étudiante nous allons utiliser la différence pour investir dans un Synology DS213j avec 2 HDD 2to (1 HDD pour Time Machine et 1 HDD pour le multimédia et le cloud).

Nous devrions le commander d'ici quelques jours, je vous tiendrais informé de l'installation et des avantages et inconvénients que je trouve.


----------



## Difock788 (11 Mai 2014)

Comme prévu un petit retour sur mon installation reçu cette semaine. Tout fonctionne très bien après 2 jours de configuration assez ardue pour le novice que je suis.

J'ai donc finalement un DS213j avec 2 HDD 2To en 7200tr/min en basics. L'un servant de sauvegarde Time Machine et l'autre de disque dur multimédia via un raspberry pi et de cloud pour les documents importants. Au final, tout fonctionne parfaitement et je ne regrette pas la dépense.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (11 Mai 2014)

Bonne continuation, alors !


----------



## aurique (11 Mai 2014)

Profitez bien ! Perso, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer !!


----------



## Difock788 (11 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas si je ne pourrais plus m'en passer mais il est vrai que ça apporte un certain confort. Pour le moment, je découvre petit à petit son fonctionnement et j'avoue ne pas trouver d'autres utilités à ce NAS pour mes besoins, je verrais avec le temps. Je suis néanmoins très content de cet investissement, notamment de l'accès à distance à l'ensemble de nos fichiers et ceux de façon très simple.


----------



## Difock788 (13 Mai 2014)

C'est encore moi, j'ai rencontré un autre problème dû à Orange qui concerne l'IP dynamique fournit par Orange qui complique la configuration. En effet, tout a fonctionné les premiers jours puis il m'est devenu impossible de me connecter depuis l'extérieur au NAS et voici la solution :

Il est nécessaire dans un premier temps de donner un IP fixe sur le réseau local de la livebox (192.168.1.XX) soit à partir de la livebox directement (en tapant 192.168.1.1 dans son navigateur connecté au réseau local, on a accès à l'interface de la Livebox afin d'y faire les modifications nécessaires, dans Avancée puis DHCP de mémoire). Il est également possible de configurer le NAS manuellement.

Puis sur le NAS, il est nécessaire de configurer un DDNS dans "Connectivité">"Accès Externe">"DDNS". Pour ma part, j'ai choisi un DDNS en synology.me automatiquement connecté à quickconnect ce qui permet d'avoir un système transparent.

Ensuite, il est nécessaire d'ouvrir les ports suivants dans la livebox pour l'adresse IP du synology :
- HTTP : 5000
- HTTP : 80
- HTTPS : 443
- Web Server (HTTPS) : 5001

Cela peut paraître logique voir trivial pour certains mais lorsqu'on y connait rien, je peux vous dire que j'ai eu pas mal de difficulté à récupérer l'ensemble de ces informations et à les réunir dans le bon ordre.


----------

